# Swallowing Problem/Choking Sensation



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

Okay, this is not really IBS related, more along the lines of GERD related (I hope). For the past week or so, I have had a sensation of not being able to swallow. It doesn't occur with food, but only with the normal "swallowing" you might do throughout the day to get rid of your saliva. I will go to swallow and it will feel like I just can't, almost like the swallowing rhythm is off. If gets very frustrating and at times I feel like I get "locked" in this half-swallow and I can't relax my throat and I can't fully swallow. Then it goes away for a few minutes and then will return. Then I get a real panicky feeling. I have had this happen once or twice in the past two years--the episodes were short and only once did it get real intense. This week it occurred with a lot of frequency and mainly when I was driving to and from work. So, I immediately thought it was anxiety. Then last night, my husband and I had to take a drive about an hour away to pick up another car. On the way down, I could feel it starting. I was also suffering some mild reflux. I had just eaten dinner and I was belching up some cole slaw. On the way back I was driving alone and I thought, at one point, I was going to have to pull over on I-95 because I felt I was going into a panic attack the swallowing was so bad. In addition to that, I was belching up food particles (the cole slaw) and they were actually getting stuck in my throat!! I've never really had food particles come back up. When I got home, I was so shaky and weak feeling (probably from being scared). I drank some water and then took a Xanax. I quickly went to bed but still had some milder swallowing problems. I woke up once during the night and still felt this while I was awake. This morning I seem to be better. So what do you think? GERD related, anxiety, both? Have you ever had this happen. I also will say that when it happens my throat and mounth gets a very, dry parched feeling and I also feel like I have mucous at the back of my nose dripping down. This sort of reminds of Patty's "Throat Problems" post earlier in week; however, I don't have a thyroid gland anymore so I don't think its that.Christine


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

This can be a symtom of anxiety. Some people get heart palpatations, some get headaches, some D. You get this problem with difficulty in swallowing. It is a symptom. As you know, the problem comes from when you begin to panic. It is the FEAR of the feelings that brings them on. Listen to yourself, "Oh no, not again." "What if I can't swallow?" You are bringing on the panic by how you talk to yourself. The trick is to change how you REACT! Calm yourself with soothing words, "It's only an anxiety attack," "Nothing to worry about" It also helps to distract yourself by turning up the radio and singing, going for a jog, whatever to get rid of the extra adrenaline that a panic attack brings on. I've had this too, but not since I learned to cope with anxiety attacks.Another problem may be post-nasal drip. I had a problem with this too. It builds up in your throat, and gives the sensation of a lump being there. This is easily treated with an OTC medication. Sometimes you can get nausea from the post-nasal drip as well that you can treat easily with Tums or something similar.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2000)

Christine,So sorry to hear about these problems. Sorry, I cant help, but surely someone will.....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## LALA (Oct 11, 1999)

Fortunately, I do not have gerd, but looking forward to it when I get a bit older : )Have you been sick with a cold lately, or a cough? Because I have had an infection in my lungs for two weeks. And I have been having the same thing. I think I have a cold (thats what it started out as) and I have actually been gagging when I cough or swallow. It's miserable. I am extremely leary of taking antibiotics (as you can imagine) so I am procrastinating about seeing a doc. Anyway, perhaps you have sume bacteria in your throat or lungs that is causing this sensation. It could explain also why it has happened randomly in the past couple of years.LALA


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2000)

christine -- I have not experienced your symptoms myself. I don't know about the anxiety/panic part, but I know that difficulty in swallowing CAN possibly be due to scar tissue in the esophagus. My uncle, who has acid reflux, was describing it to me last night when he was visiting. Periodically, he has to go to the doctor to remove scar tissue (he says it's no big deal) and open up his sphincter valve.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2000)

I have experienced something similar but my doc said it was an allergic reaction and drainage from sinuses. It is very frightening and mine felt like my throat had closed up and I couldn't breathe in or out for a few seconds. Also, sometimes it feels like throat is full and have trouble swallowing. Usually an over the counter decongestant helps me.


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

Thanks all, for your responses. Still not sure what is going on but glad to hear your suggestions. I've had a little bit of the sensation today, especially during dinner (but not breakfast and lunch). Also this morning I felt that I had a lot of sinus drainage. It feels like the back of my throat (up where it meets my nose) might be swollen and that there is globs of thick mucous there. So hopefully it is just sinus stuff and then the sensation is causing me to panic. Whatever, it is VERY uncomfortable and that drive home yesterday was scary. I did try singing and doing whatever to keep my mind off of it, it just wouldn't work.Christine


----------



## Speedy (Nov 14, 1999)

Christine........I believe yours is a combination of GERD and anxiety. I had choking/swallowing problems while eating. I could barely breathe and not able to talk. Had to either wait it out for 5 - 10 minutes or go outside and throw-up. Endoscope found that I had GERD, h-hernia, and stomach biopsy revealed H-Pyloric bacteria. Prilosec controls the GERD and antibiotics killed the H-pyloric bacteria. Hope you find the answer to your problems.


----------



## gar54 (Nov 27, 1999)

Christine....I can really relate to what you are saying here. I have had many of the symptoms you explained. The lump in the throat, the dry parched mouth and throat, the incomplete swallowing. Mine ,I believe, comes from a combination of a few things. First I have been diagnosed with a slight hiatal hernia and Gerds. I also at times have chronic sinus problems which probably complicates matters. Finally I have been going through some stress and depression this past year. I have really come to believe that anxiety and stress really makes symptoms really worse than they are. I find that when I am relaxed and my mind is off my symptoms, like digging antique bottles,(a hobby of mine), there are no symptoms at all, but as soon as I start dwelling on my problems and symptoms it is almost like my throat tightens up. I always experience the worst symptoms when I am going through some stressful moments or have some kind of pressure on me. What is working for me is trying to practice stress free moments. I am learning the hard way to slow down. I have cut out alot of the foods that would make me hyper like coffee. I am trying to find foods that will calm me. Some of the herbal teas are great, especially before bedtime. I too have a constant post nasal drip. For this I take a sudafed which seems to help. I guess the bottom line is not to panic,(easier said than done!), and find ways to relax and calm yourself through change of diet and activities. Keep us updated on your condition. I know how you feel. Gary------------------Proverbs 3:5-6


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2000)

Hi Christine,Have you had an endoscopy? My sister has GERD, never knew it, until she was under stress because the Mother-In-Law was over for dinner, and she was having trouble swallowing and all of a sudden it just wasn't going down. She went to the bathroom and it took an hour of clearing all kinds of mucus, etc., from her esophagus. It was very scary. She ended up going to the ER and they did an emergency endoscopy and found she had GERD and it had caused scar tissue in her esophagus to the point where it had narrowed it. They stretched it for her during the endoscopy, and it solved the problem. She may have to have it stretched periodically for the rest of her life. They put her on Prilosec and she's been great ever since.


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

IBSer,Yes, I had an endoscopy done in September 1998 which showed that I had a VERY mild case of GERD. I have been using Prilosec ever since then. I guess it could have gotten worse, I don't know.I know I've definitely got some mucous thing going on. Like I said earlier, I've got this glob of stuff that feels like it is in the back of my nose (upper throat). I think when I try to swallow it creates kind of a vacuum and the air can't get up through my nose. I know I'm not explaining that well!! Anyway, I think the GERD is acting up too which isn't helping. And also, I do suffer from anxiety problems for no apparent reason (except maybe the fact that I work full time, have two young kids, never feel great, hate my job, have had thyroid cancer, and the list goes on.....).Gary, thanks for your understanding on the anxiety thing. Sounds like you have the same things going on with you. Makes me feel a lot better to hear from others.Christine


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2000)

You said you hate your job. That can be big stress in itself. You sound young so that you have many working years ahead of you. Maybe it's time to look around for something different. I know it's difficult to change jobs especially if you have good health benefits but what good are all the benefits if it takes a toll on your health? Don't know if you are a single parent but I certainly admire all those single moms who have to put up with the rat race no matter what. I'm just waiting until I'm 60 (March) and am retiring. Very little money as I have been here only 10 years but hopefully my health will be better. I'm really burnt out here and if I had many more years would certainly be looking elsewhere. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

evelou,Thanks for your concern. Yes, I hate my job because it's BORING and some of the people I work for are so weird. But, they pay me fairly well (for not having a college education) and my boss gives me lots of flexibility. I really can't complain. But, what I do is fairly specialized, it can't really transfer to another line of work easily (and for the money I make) and then there's that "lack of degree" problem. I'd really like to be a stay-at-home mom and I am working on trying to make that happen before my kids turn 18!Christine


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Christine,I'm sorry you're having problems. It did sound somewhat similar to mine. You know my dr tried to tell me that mine was caused by stress, but I haven't bought that diagnosis just yet. Actually my throat has been feeling great since that last episode. Maybe you need to check with your dr. I certainly hope you feel better soon!


----------



## PoopedOut (Sep 6, 1999)

Christine here are some terms that you may want to look up on the web.AchalasiaGlobus sensationDysphagiaSee if you think that any of these terms apply to you.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Maybe you should just have your throat looked at for redness or any infection? My allergist said mine was red and all he did was give me Sudafed and Claratin. He said it was a lingering virus exacerbated by moderate allergies. I'm going for another opinion though -- I've had the dry, parched thing (even the lips!) the swollen glands (another thing you should look for) under the neck, and the little raw, scratchy thing when swallowing since at least Dec. 14 and it's not getting better and think it may be related to a sinus infection. My allergist knows what happened last time I took an antibiotic for sinus (I got IBS!) but still, I want to get rid of this. Do you feel lousy with it? And what ever happened with your diagnosis, Patty?


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

Hi PoopedOut! I looked up the terms and, no, they don't really apply. The first--achalasia mentions pain, vomiting, heartburn, etc. It also says that acid reflux generally does not occur with it. I have no pain and I do have reflux. The second-globus sensation--I have experienced that before (a sensation of a lump in the throat) and that is not what I'm feeling. Dysphagia--well, yes I'm having difficulty swallowing but not in the sense of the definition. Food goes down just fine. I just get these periods of my swallowing rhythm being off. Then I will go for hours where my throat feels relaxed and normal. I guess that is the key word--relaxed. When this sensation hits, my throat feels like it is locked up and I can't complete the swallow. And it is my upper throat (if there is such a thing). More like the nasopharyngeal area.Christine


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Persistance,That's a bit long for you to still be feeling bad. You need to get that taken care of.I'm planning to call the dr and have them fax me thyroid test results and then have further testing done either by him or an endocrinologist if I can. It's hard to make a personal call during the work day because so many others are around, so I'm waiting for the opportune time to call. When people are out of my office and I can call, the drs offices are closed for lunch! But I won't give up just yet.Hope you feel better real soon!


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Guys, by some big coincidence, I went to a new ENT today, because my allergist kept insisting my red throat, slight problem swallowing and parched mouth was seasonal dry air and allergies and a lingering virus.As I was on the way, the word "GERD!" popped into my head. I almost turned around and went home to try and find a GI (don't have one right now). The ENT was sharp, though. He said, "It just may be -- GERD!" He is doing some "elimination" detecting for two weeks (I'm to eliminate caffeine, spicy foods-- which I do anyway -- resume live cultured yogurt (why?), don't eat after 8PM, raise my bedstead, breathe steam, take chewable papaya enzymes to melt in my cheek which take down inflammation and use an asthma inhaler to get rid of the irritation and then we'll see (I guess if it's stll there). The more I think about it, it MUST be GERD (why don't I just cut to the chase and make a GI appointment NOW instead of all this? But I'll wait). Are you listening, Patty about possible reasons for your problem? Although you're awfully young. And you, too, Christine, perhaps it's just the GERD. From what I read, it has some varied symptoms. I had totally not connected what's been going on with me over the past few weeks. Last night I woke up with a horrible vomity feeling like food backed up in my throat. About a week ago, something worse: I woke up choking and wheezing and couldn't get air for as long as it took me to get dressed. I was sure I was going to die. This has happened now and then as far back as the early 80's and my MD told me it was acid backing up. But never for this long. By another coincidence, wonder if it has to do with the fact that I resumed real coffee about six weeks ago? Plus, I've been taking all kinds of wierd herbs for my "infection" (Stinging Nettle, Euchinecea, Olive Leaf and cranberry to ward off urinary tract infections)I actually feel angry. A year ago I told my first and only GI that I had nausea after eating and (come to think of it), I was experiencing that nausea in the night. He attributed it to the IBS and he turned out to be a dud on a lot of matters. So my imagination's running wild about what damage may have been done because I haven't been treating it. It does seem things can be done for this condition, even if it scars the esophagus, as IBSer and Janet both say? [This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 01-27-2000).]


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Christine:I've never had the problem you're experiencing, but I've always heard if there are problems swallowing to have it checked out. It could be one of many things, but you may as well ease your mind and find out exactly what it is. Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Just a thought..but are you taking any psyllium-based products? There is a warning on most of them about the possibility of the esophogus closing up in some people...especially if the product is not taken with plenty of water.------------------"Today is the first day of the rest of your life"Rose


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

Just an update for you. The "swallowing" problems have, for the most part, disappeared. I am occasionally getting it, but it is VERY mild. I am convinced now that it is GERD, exacerbated by sinus drainage, and a little anxiety thrown in for good measure. When the swallowing was at its worst over the weekend, I was having food refluxing into the back of my throat, so I am sure that was setting it off. The more I thought about it, the worse it felt. It just kind of gradually went away starting on Monday. It was almost nonexistent yesterday, but kind of started up a bit in the car this morning (that's why I think there is some anxiety component). Christine


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

As I say, this is too much of a coincidence that we're all (Patty, Christine, me) having these swallowing problems, uncomfortable throat, etc. I DO not think it is anxiety.At least with Christine and myself, it sounds like everything I've now read about GERDS.Those of you on mediciation -- does it help with it -- because it really (as you can tell by last night's post) freaked me out to think I have yet another condition. And that I read can progress to a serious point if it hasn't been treated! And one that has been ignored. And what about medicinal side effects? I just read that Raglan (sp) and of course, Propulsid have bad ones. [This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 01-27-2000).]


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

Persistance,I DO take meds for GERD (Prilosec) and it has helped me a lot, but as you can see from my swallowing problem it hasn't cured it. But, I do abuse myself. I eat out quite a lot and eat things I shouldn't. When things get bad, I go on a "white" diet. Everything very bland and very pale looking (chicken, mashed potatoes, rice, etc). This seems to help. So, if I could be good diet-wise, I'd probably feel a lot better. But eating out at work and on the weekends is my hobby, my social life, and I can't seem to kick those habits! Prilosec and Prevacid do not seem to have the bad side effects that Reglan and Propulsid have but they are pretty powerful drugs.Christine


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Christine and Persistance,I actually am nauseous quite a bit and have had the feeling of food coming back up as if I were going to vomit. I will have to read up on GERD. I called my med dr today and they say they gave me a thyroid panel, but they will not fax me a copy; I will have to pick it up. I think my dr thinks I'm an idiot because I'm asking for more tests. I have noticed tho in the last couple of days that strands of hair are coming out for no apparent reason! Scary!! Yet another symptom of thyroids! I have found an Endocrinologist that I can see without a referral. Have not yet scheduled an appt. Persistance, glad your throat feels better. Mine has been feeling fine lately.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Patty, actually, it's Christine whose throat feels better! Mine feels the same. The ENT said it was like if you had the same mild discomfort on your finger, you wouldn't notice, but it's in your throat, so you worry. Patty, I hope it's something not terrible. Glad you're making the appointment with the endocrinologist. I HATE when they make you scramble for your tests. My last MD will NOT forward my records to me. That means that everytime I see a specialist, they have to request them or I have to have them sent again to THEM. The hair coming? Ah, geez. Well, if you're like me, everything is potentially the worst-case scenario, and then it never turns out that way.Christine -- I know what you mean. I usually am on the white diet, too -- but over the last six-eight weeks I'd been eating pizza out (NOT with pepperoni, just cheese) and pretty much everything I like, including a peppery chicken mushroom dish I get at a nearby Chinese fast food place -- even had chocolate cake for dessert the other night and of course -- resumed the caffeine after a year (did I say that I had the nausesa last year and then cut out the coffee and the nausea stopped? I THOUGHT it was because of the Librax I'm on -- one a day. But now I see it's not. And just when my D was simmering down!


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Christine,You and I eat alike! I love eating and I don't limit myself too much unless I have an attack from something. Eating and eating out are my favorite pass times. Maybe that's why we have these symptoms. Just got a call from dr and they are scheduling two more thyroid tests for me. I feel kind of foolish now requesting them!


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

Patty,Don't feel embarrassed about requesting tests. It never hurts to cover all your bases. I would be interested in knowing your thyroid results when you get them.Persistance--Sounds to me like you've got a definite case of GERD going. If you research the web alot, you won't find many references to nausea. One site I found particularly helpful was www.medhelp.org (go the Gastroenterology forum). Do a search on reflux, nausea, or gastroesophageal reflux, and you can read lots of posts about this. All the posts have a response by the doctor. I found them to be very helpful. The site is having funding problems now so it is difficult to get an answer from a doctor, but the past posts are helpful.Christine


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Christine. 
I know Im posting in this thread probably after 15 years but I'm facing the exact problem what you described at the beginning of the thread fir the past one month. It is bouts of choking which is not seen everyday. . Probably once in a week.. I'm just curious to know if you continued to have this problem or was it resolved?


----------

